# LEAN BAR FABRICATION FOR POLING PLATFORM



## kennethbkeys (Jan 8, 2010)

got a quote of $450 for the bar itself( matte finish powder coated) sound fair?


----------



## Flpt (Nov 11, 2007)

A bit much for just the bar. If the fabricator is also modifying current platform to accept bar then price is fair.


----------



## kennethbkeys (Jan 8, 2010)

yes, he's reinforcing the platform as well, thanks. the work is being done at Islamarine(Tom Gordon) so i'm confident it will be right


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

sounds fair for the work being performed along with the powder coating


----------

